# *SHEEP* pregnancy toxemia? Help!



## Heather gray (Jan 14, 2017)

My Ewe is in late pregnancy and appears ready to deliver.( I apologize in advance if this id=snt the correct place to write this however I couldn't find the correct thread) Should I be concerned if she discharged some blood two days ago and now the area around her udders is getting pink? She was lying down this AM which is not normal for her...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2017)

Tagging a few who may have advice/ideas to offer. @Sheepshape @SheepGirl @purplequeenvt @mysunwolf @Roving Jacobs @norseofcourse And there may be others. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 14, 2017)

I haven't dealt with pregnancy toxemia, but you can test for it, testing their urine with ketone test strips you can get at a pharmacy.  It's most likely to happen to sheep carrying multiples, who aren't eating enough to meet their nutritional needs.  Is this her first time lambing?  Got a picture you can share?

However, sheep often have a bit of discharge of various colors in late pregnancy.  How much was 'some blood'?  Pure blood, or perhaps reddish colored discharge?  Is she running a temperature, off her feed, not drinking water, lying around listless with no energy or interest in her surroundings?  Those would be warning signs that you may need a vet visit.  Although sheep do sometimes go off their feed shortly before they give birth.

Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in, and good luck!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 14, 2017)

If you are concerned about toxemia, it wouldn't hurt to drench her with CMPK or a oral glucose drench. It won't hurt her. 

Discharge and a pinking of the udder is usually an indication that she is getting close to lambing. Exceptions would be if the discharge is brown and smelly (she'd probably be aborting). It does not sound like this is the case. 

A little bit of slight bloody, clear, or yellowish discharge is normal. 

Does she get up right away when you approach or when prompted? 

What is her temperature?

Is her appetite normal?

What is her current diet?


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 15, 2017)

A small amount of blood, often mixed with a blob of mucus, can be just the mucous plug which is loosened from the neck of the cervix as the cervix starts to dilate. ( the 'show'....labour can set in pretty much right away or be delayed for up to a week). Large amounts of blood can mean that the placenta is across the mouth of the cervix (or other problems).

The udder usually is swollen, hot and pinker than usual when the lamb is due. (Colostrum can be milked from the teat a few days before delivery, but don't use this as a regular method of checking when a ewe will deliver as infection can be introduced via the teat).

A ewe goes of her food usually in the day or two before delivery, but it's a good idea, as mentioned by purplequeen to see that she's got plenty of sugar on board.....sheep love sweet stuff and even labour isn't enough to stop mine eating ewe nits/sweet biscuits etc between contractions.....makes for a less tired ewe with more colostrum after delivery.

Sheep can be much like people prior to giving birth....getting the irregular Braxton-Hicks contractions which warn them what is about to happen and usually causing her to seek to separate herself off. This is then followed by restless behaviour, getting up/lying down and eventually scratching the ground with her from hooves as the contractions start up for real.

Hopefully everything will go as Nature planned, but a pic of her udder would be helpful to try to decide when she's due.(also let us know if she's a 'first timer').

Good Luck.


----------

